
In 1914, a 200ft wave at Trinidad, California (2014) - curtis
https://briantissot.com/2014/12/31/the-giant-200-foot-wave-at-trinidad-california/
======
DyslexicAtheist
The Really Big One: [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-
big...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/07/20/the-really-big-one)

~~~
abhiminator
Cool fact -- this article's author won the Pulitzer for best feature writing
in 2016. [0]

That said, Cascadia subduction zone is one of the most underrated threat to
the western sea-board of the entire North American continent, imo.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulitzer_Prize_for_Feature_Wri...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulitzer_Prize_for_Feature_Writing)

~~~
watersb
Peter Watts' science-fiction novel "Starfish" is a story of numerous,
cascading distaters, one of which is a serious earthquake along the Cascadia
Subduction Zone.

Short description and links to commercial vendors on Goodreads [0], and the
complete novel available as an eBook is available from the author [1].

[0]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/66479.Starfish](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/66479.Starfish)

[1]
[http://www.rifters.com/real/shorts.htm](http://www.rifters.com/real/shorts.htm)

~~~
abhiminator
Very interesting read, thank you.

------
curtis
You might also find this article about "One-Hundred-Foot Wednesday"
interesting: [https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/DESPERATE-RACE-FOR-
SU...](https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/DESPERATE-RACE-FOR-SURVIVAL-
RIDING-FOR-THEIR-2652731.php)

------
pasta
60.96 meters

~~~
phaemon
Presumably you're joking but since I've seen real examples of this, I'll
mention that that's false precision and should be 60 metres.

------
bufferoverflow
Another crazy wave happened in Lituya Bay 60 years ago. 520 meters tall (1710
feet). Apparently a father and a son survived it, there's an interview with
them on YouTube.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1958_Lituya_Bay_megatsunami](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1958_Lituya_Bay_megatsunami)

~~~
toomanybeersies
> the sudden displacement of water resulted in a megatsunami that washed out
> trees to a maximum elevation of 520 metres

That reads to me that it ran uphill to an altitude of 520 metres, rather than
that the wave itself was a 520m tall wall of water.

~~~
lucozade
Indeed. The same article gives a height of 30m for the wave.

------
jdcarr
An amusing little sentence to end on:

> Event will be cancelled if hazardous weather conditions are predicted.

------
Retric
Unlikely for the wave to be anywhere near this tall. Rather a smaller wave hit
the cliff face and water was pushed over the top.

~~~
XalvinX
Of course it is _unlikely_ but the history of the world is long and
statistically it is a _certainty_.

~~~
Retric
I mean unlikely as in it's a poor fit for the observations. If the waves where
actually that tall you would see very different effects.

For reference their are cool photos showing giant sprays around lighthouses
from minor waves.

------
Jacq5
We kinda have big weather fluctuations these days (Referring to global
warming). How long till we have record wave fluctuations? You better get your
surfboards ready.

